# Loosing weight :(



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Any suggestions on how to fatten up Kaji :?: 

She was the larger of the two when I got them, but she has lost weight and isn't as excitable at food time as Semai (who's a very fat lump now!). I've tried her with Waxies, which she wasn't very interested in, she likes silkies, but the most she has eaten is about 6 in a day, she eats some veggies and the odd crix, but by comparison to Semai it's like she's starving herself.

Can I try the baby food suggestion that was given in the lizard section a while back? She has wrinkles down her sides on her back now, they have been there for a week or so, I've tried not worrying too much, but I think I really need to do something about it now.

She doesn't seem sick as such, but is a little quieter at times than I think she should be.

I will wait for your worldly wisdom


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Do you feed them together or seperate? She's eating, which is a good sign, but at this time of year (and I am not sure on the ages of your dragons) appetites will vary due to brumation. Regardless of cooling or not, they know when to start. Have you weighed her, and you are positive that she is losing weight?

Dehyration would be my concern. but you could always feed the baby food if you wanted to make sure that she is hydrated and has some nutrients in her system. If she's eating, then i wouldn't worry too much. But a suggestion from me would be to have multiple food sites within the tank. And whatever you feed her, make sure it's dusted in some way.... you don't want a surprise case of MBD creeping up on you.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

was gonna suggest dehydration myself try spraying them every day to make sure shes getting enough water


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Most days I can get her to drink a little water off the tip of my finger.

Should I get her out to spray her? And I'm guessing with warm water?

Thanks CC, I'm open to any suggestions at the moment. She's jumping about like a loonie at the moment. I've just taken some new piccys of both of them, I'll upload them later, then maybe you will be able to see the difference, which might help a little more.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

you could try spraying her in the viv or getting her into a wee warm bath to see if that perks her up a bit


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Funny you should mention that..............I've just given her a luke warm bath in a pyrex dish just up to her ankles, and carefully dripped a little on her back. I put it into the viv so it was nice and warm (I hate a cold bathroom  ) She jumped out quite quickly so I tried again and this time she had a really long drink and then.................she started trying to swim  I wish I'd had the camera handy!! It was sooooooooo cute  

Just for good measure I tried Semai as well as she's shedding at the moment, she wasn't impressed and legged it twice :lol: 

Tomorrow I'll try and get a plant mister, I tried my mums but she coudn't find hers. And another bath, just for good measure.

Maybe I should get them a heated swimming pool, Paul already thinks I've turned their viv into Centre Parcs coz I got them a lizard ladder and a hammock :lol: 

Thanks for the help CC, I'll let you know, but she does look a little less wrinkly, maybe now she'll eat a bit more.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Keep us posted! Sounds good anyway!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

She seems to have perked up after her bath, and even displayed her beard and her little body puffed out for a while, then she ate a few crix.  

Here's a few piccys..









SEMAI









KAJI









SEMAI









CENTRE PARCS COOL END









CENTRE PARCS WARM END


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Just a little idea for you on the water drinking.. you can use a needless syringe, drip it on the nose and they will drink from it as you squeeze. It a great way to get them to drink.. the only other time mine drinks is when hes in his bath


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah I've seen this done, it's the syringes that you used to get for the kids Calpol when they were little. I've managed to train both of them to drink little droplets off the end of my finger in much the same way. It had two benefits, they got used to my finger approaching, and associated it with something nice, and they got a drink.

Next time I try the bath (tomorrow) after testing it with my elbow again (that raised a few eyebrows ) I will have the camera ready, in case she does the swimming thing again.

Personally I think she's just confused, she thinks she's an arboreal crocodile :lol: 

I will keep you all updated, but she was certainly looking a little more lively earlier, and when I turned the lights off at bedtime, she didn't go straight up her vine, instead she asked to come out for a while :lol:


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Kaji has just had another bath, I made it a little deeper this time, and she was swimming and splashing and catching the droplets off the side of the dish. She got out warmed up, and has eaten more crix than I have seen her take in about a week  She didn't have drink this time, so I will try her again later on. Semai however still seems to object to water  









SEMAI IN BATH

I have now converted to the full Centre Parc experience and installed a swimming pool. I put her in and she had a splash about, then she jumped out and a scuttle around, and then jumped back in again all she needs now is a pool side bar and a lilo  










Things are looking up. Thanks to everyone for their help yet again


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

aw looks so cute swimming around is his little bath!i am thinking more and more about gettin a lizard they look so mch fun!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have to say this is the most active she's been for about a week, and it's great fun watching her :lol:


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

I got a hammock too, but it keeps falling down! Oh, and Draco, I'm still jealous!!!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Candy

I took the silly rubber suckers off of both my ladder and hammock, as they wouldn't stick at all. I've replaced them with small cable ties and some little sticky back hooks that paul uses to secure network cables.

I also used these for my UVB lamp cables, as it means I can move the light around if I rearrange the viv, and when they grow I can move the lamp up.

I'm still investigating the website, I'll let you know when I get it sorted.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

The reptile Centre Parc looks great.. they look so funny when they are splashing about


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm sure she thinks shes a Chinese Crocodile Lizard, which if they weren't Cities listed (if I even spelt that right)I would be looking to get <3 

The other one is definately a Gremlin, she hates the water and gives me a sirty look as soon as I fill the pool up :lol:


----------

